# quality beef



## NORM123

any place in P.V., besides Costco, where you can buy good steaks. Bought a prime rib from Wallmart, HORRIBLE! Tough and no flavor, must be Cow and not Steer. Any wholesale markets?


----------



## RVGRINGO

One must learn to judge the quality of beef, be willing to age it in the refrigerator or have the butcher age it for you, then marinate it to your taste. US cuts are often not suited to Mexican beef, which is generally sliced thinner and cooked faster. Mexican beef is, typically, a bit tougher but much more flavorful. It is generally lower in hormones, antibiotics and other additives, but not always.


----------



## NORM123

RVGRINGO said:


> One must learn to judge the quality of beef, be willing to age it in the refrigerator or have the butcher age it for you, then marinate it to your taste. US cuts are often not suited to Mexican beef, which is generally sliced thinner and cooked faster. Mexican beef is, typically, a bit tougher but much more flavorful. It is generally lower in hormones, antibiotics and other additives, but not always.


How do you age beef in your fridge?


----------



## RVGRINGO

As most beef is sold immediately after slaughter, it is too fresh. Simply buy a cut that you like and put it in a 'baggie', with or without marinade, and let it remain in your refrigerator (40 degrees F.) for three or four days. Lesser cuts may benefit from a bit of tenderizer; available at the 'semillas tiendas' as 'ablandador para carne'. It is basically dried powdered papaya and should be used sparingly or it will overdo and turn your meat grey and mushy.


----------



## abscissa

NORM123 said:


> any place in P.V., besides Costco, where you can buy good steaks. Bought a prime rib from Wallmart, HORRIBLE! Tough and no flavor, must be Cow and not Steer. Any wholesale markets?


There's a place in Bucerias called Carnes del Mundo , 20 min north of PV in on the right hand side of the Hwy as you go down the hill. I believe that all their beef is imported from Texas.

We've bought there many time and it was alway good.


----------



## NORM123

RVGRINGO said:


> As most beef is sold immediately after slaughter, it is too fresh. Simply buy a cut that you like and put it in a 'baggie', with or without marinade, and let it remain in your refrigerator (40 degrees F.) for three or four days. Lesser cuts may benefit from a bit of tenderizer; available at the 'semillas tiendas' as 'ablandador para carne'. It is basically dried powdered papaya and should be used sparingly or it will overdo and turn your meat grey and mushy.



I believe the only way to age meat is in a vacumn. Your idea might marinate, but does not "age", does not remove moisture and break down muscle tissue


----------



## RVGRINGO

Actually, the traditional method of aging beef, as done by butchers, is to hang the beef in a cooler for a few weeks, uncovered. It does reduce the moisture content and the meat becomes more tender. A few of the local butchers will do that for us here, if we purchase and weigh an entire loin, for example. A piece that size usually ages quite nicely in two weeks. However, we can't do that in a household refrigerator, so I gave the method we use for beef when we buy a couple of steaks.


----------



## alanmexico

The best quality beef in Mexico comes from the state of Sonora. In the Hermosillo airport you can buy boxes of frozen steaks to carry along (domestic flights only, obviously).

There are some better producers of beef that supply "carne classificada" which I suppose translates as "classified beef" or perhaps better, "graded" or "inspected" beef. We have found these to be generally more tender and tasty. Look for the trademark "Rancho 17" or perhaps "Mi Carne".

The local Wal-Mart and Soriana in Hermosillo have special sections with these trademarks featured. 

You might also look in the more affluent part of your city for a specialty butcher shop "carniceria". The best beef in your area might not be found in the big supermarkets. Ask around to see if anyone sells "Sonoran Beef". There is a small chain of stores in Hermosillo called "Taste" (the locals say TAHS-tay) that have excellent beef products and helpful butchers.


----------



## NORM123

alanmexico said:


> The best quality beef in Mexico comes from the state of Sonora. In the Hermosillo airport you can buy boxes of frozen steaks to carry along (domestic flights only, obviously).
> 
> There are some better producers of beef that supply "carne classificada" which I suppose translates as "classified beef" or perhaps better, "graded" or "inspected" beef. We have found these to be generally more tender and tasty. Look for the trademark "Rancho 17" or perhaps "Mi Carne".
> 
> The local Wal-Mart and Soriana in Hermosillo have special sections with these trademarks featured.
> 
> You might also look in the more affluent part of your city for a specialty butcher shop "carniceria". The best beef in your area might not be found in the big supermarkets. Ask around to see if anyone sells "Sonoran Beef". There is a small chain of stores in Hermosillo called "Taste" (the locals say TAHS-tay) that have excellent beef products and helpful butchers.


Thanks!


----------



## telcoman

Somebody told me Sams Club in PV has Alberta beef.


----------



## NORM123

telcoman said:


> Somebody told me Sams Club in PV has Alberta beef.


Thanks, I'll give it a look. Costco in PV has beautiful beef, but it's expensive. Costco, in L.A., carry Prime and Choice, and much cheaper than the supermarkets, which don't carry Prime


----------

